# Tillandsia terrarium



## czpana (Aug 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2016)

Good idea!


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 27, 2016)

Cool. Did you tie then on the branches?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 27, 2016)

How do you water? Spray bottle?


----------



## czpana (Aug 27, 2016)

Migrant13 said:


> Cool. Did you tie then on the branches?





Super glue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czpana (Aug 27, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> How do you water? Spray bottle?





Spray bottle and false bottom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Aug 28, 2016)

Your terrarium is the most interesting thing I've seen
lately. What a novel idea and quite fetching.


----------



## czpana (Aug 28, 2016)

abax said:


> Your terrarium is the most interesting thing I've seen
> lately. What a novel idea and quite fetching.





Thank you I have all these Tillandsias and they are just a few I decided to put together like this. I am hoping the roots will attach and give a nice display!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

